# Best Face Primer You Have Tried?



## scp123 (Jul 28, 2006)

Ladies...

What is the Best Primer you have used, and WHY?

Does it make your complexion flawless?

Will it fill and hide enlarged pores and fine lines at the corners of mouth, etc?

I am just getting back into make-up after a lifetime of marriage




and caring for (and spending all my $$$ on) others. I remember how much fun it was



to buy and wear make-up in my 20's, and can't wait to begin wearing more than a little powder again! (My Spouse didn't like MU on me after we married!)





Now I'm alone, older &amp; alot smarter. I do Wish I still had the same complexion I had in my 20's...but sadly,



, time marches on!

Now I'm alone, older, &amp; way smarter



! About the only thing that is the same now as it was in my 20's is the high-pressure MU sales people at the MU Counters. I went for the first time in decades and left w/o trying a single product b/c the sales associate was so irritating. I don't mind spending for mu that performs well, but I'm just beginning again, &amp; am on my own. I can't buy every other product that comes out like I did when I was young! LOL!

Sooooo, I thought I'd start at Primers. Your guidance is very much needed and will be so appreciated. I pray getting a 'new look' will help me lift my self-esteem out of the gutter

Sincerely; scp


----------



## LVA (Jul 28, 2006)

Have u checked Mut's review center ?

I realli like SmashBox PhotoFinish Primer (face) when i used liquid foundation. It creates a smooth canvas for my Mu application and it makes the Mu last longer too

since i ran out of the above primer, i realli want to try Sue Devitt Primer next becuz Thais (Mut member) uses it in her fotds and she looks amazing, her Mu is perfection .. however , it's a lil expensive .. so i'm still saving up for it . Lol


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome to Makeup Talk!


----------



## Midgard (Jul 28, 2006)

Since this week I use the Clarins Instant Smooth Primer and I really love it. It covers my large pores, reduces fine lines and I my skin doesn't get so oily!


----------



## missjeffrey (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm not a big fan of primers, although I am looking into Makeu Up Forever's primers. (I know that made absolutely no sense.






) Welcome to MUT!


----------



## Thais (Jul 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *scp123* Ladies...
What is the Best Primer you have used, and WHY?

Does it make your complexion flawless?

Will it fill and hide enlarged pores and fine lines at the corners of mouth, etc?

I am just getting back into make-up after a lifetime of marriage



and caring for (and spending all my $$$ on) others. I remember how much fun it was




to buy and wear make-up in my 20's, and can't wait to begin wearing more than a little powder again! (My Spouse didn't like MU on me after we married!)





Now I'm alone, older &amp; alot smarter. I do Wish I still had the same complexion I had in my 20's...but sadly,



, time marches on!

Now I'm alone, older, &amp; way smarter



! About the only thing that is the same now as it was in my 20's is the high-pressure MU sales people at the MU Counters. I went for the first time in decades and left w/o trying a single product b/c the sales associate was so irritating. I don't mind spending for mu that performs well, but I'm just beginning again, &amp; am on my own. I can't buy every other product that comes out like I did when I was young! LOL!

Sooooo, I thought I'd start at Primers. Your guidance is very much needed and will be so appreciated. I pray getting a 'new look' will help me lift my self-esteem out of the gutter

Sincerely; scp

sue devitt microquatic fortifying primer!


----------



## babydoll1209 (Jul 28, 2006)

Now I only use moisturizer and then liquid foundation, loose powder. It covers quite ok, but I am still looking for a primer to try. Have any of you try BLANC UNIVERSEL DE CHANEL? I heard it's good and suitable for summer MU


----------



## kaeisme (Jul 28, 2006)

Laura Mercier for me..I have tried others..but always come back to this one.. It does help my makeup stay all day..and does give my face a smoother look so the foundation goes on better...


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 28, 2006)

Here's a bunch of links on threads which were already started with the same question:

Best Foundation Primer

Monistat Anti-Chafing Gel as a Foundation Primer

Sue Devitt Microquatic Fortifying Primer

Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer

Laura Mercier Primer

Primer?

Hopefully they work for you!!!


----------



## Midgard (Jul 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *babydoll1209* Now I only use moisturizer and then liquid foundation, loose powder. It covers quite ok, but I am still looking for a primer to try. Have any of you try BLANC UNIVERSEL DE CHANEL? I heard it's good and suitable for summer MU It was only good for covering redness imo. I found it a bit heavy and sticky!


----------



## LVA (Jul 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Here's a bunch of links on threads which were already started with the same question:
Best Foundation Primer

Monistat Anti-Chafing Gel as a Foundation Primer

Sue Devitt Microquatic Fortifying Primer

Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer

Laura Mercier Primer

Primer?

Hopefully they work for you!!!

thx Aquilah!!


----------



## Glamour Girl (Jul 28, 2006)

Smashbox Photo Finish is the best! Your makeup doesn't seep into your pores and you don't need to blot all day!


----------



## janetsbreeze (Jul 28, 2006)

My HG primer is Aromaleigh's Primer ...

not too expensive, I only need one pump to do my whole face, doesn't increase the shine on my oily skin and makes my MMU go on like velvet!


----------



## MACGoddess (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey hun, we have a bunch of threads on everyone's fave primers, here are some links to the threads I found when I searched for "face primers" in our Search function:

Link 1

Link 2

Link 3

And there are a BUNCH more links if you look. I'm going to close this thread since we have so many others that are like it. Please feel free to respond in those threads!


----------

